# Réglage clic et bruit du trackpad Macbook Alu : possible



## Nichobus (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
trouvant que le trackpad de mon macbook alu, était un peu plus lâche, et bruyant, qu'au début, j'ai enlevé le cache batterie et la batterie, pour trouver l'envers du trackpad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Là, j'ai vu une vis centrale sur le trackpad coté extérieur déserrée...
Je me dis zut, quand même, neuf et déjà en train de perdre ses boulons, j'entrepris donc de la resserrer avec une pointe de Cutter... (empreinte de vis à la noix) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là, c'est le drame je m'aperçois qu'après revissage, le trackpad n'est plus du tout cliquable!
Cette vis est donc là pour régler la garde du trackpad. Je l'ai redéserrée un peu afin d'obtenir un touché de trackpad plus ferme, plus à mon goût... et moins bruyant au final je pense... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant c'est parfait, et je pense mieux qu'à l'origine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La classe ses macbook, on peut les rêgler comme des Formule 1 pour leurs pilotes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention plus on revisse, moins la partie haute du trackpad devrait être facilement cliquable mais bon déjà qu'à la base on nous l'a vendu comme un trackpad entièrement cliquable, alors qu'il s'agit plus d'un trackpad à bascule...

Allez tester, c'est une bidouille indolore, complètement réversible, et très agréable au final... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien sur, je ne suis pas responsable, si vous faites la manip, comme des boeufs, déserrez et perdez la vis, etc etc etc


----------



## Darkn3xx (28 Décembre 2008)

Oh yeah ! Mon trackpad est parfait maintenant !
Pour avoir le clic "idéal" il faut y aller très doucement sur le serrage de la vis.
Maintenant le trackpad fait 5 fois moins de bruit. GÉNIAL !


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Décembre 2008)

Intéressant cette manip'...

De mon côté, je glisse une petite feuille "amortissante" entre le trackpad et la batterie, pour arriver grosso modo au même effet
(Cf. *ICI*)

Vais sortir mon tournevis moi !


----------



## Lezardosoleil (29 Décembre 2008)

Genial le coup de la vis!!

Il ne faut pas se laisser derouter par le pas de vis quelque peu original.

Merci pour cette decouverte, le trackpad prend encore une dimension supplementaire!!
Perso, je l'ai regle "tres doux", c'est beaucoup plus confortable que le reglage d'usine.

Trop genial ce Macbook pro!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistermagic (2 Janvier 2009)

moi aussi je l'ai réglé vraiment super et merçi pour cette découverte! 

Moi j'ai reçu mon MB Alu en début Décembre et tout mon trackpad est cliquable, j'ai vu des videos demontrant que la partie supperieur du trackpad n'est pas cliquable mais moi j'ai cette partie qui est complement cliquable! cela dit tout mon trackpad est cliquable sans exception!


----------



## rom67 (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,  je viens d'acquérir ce magnifique Macbook et j'aimerais également régler le trackpad.  J'aimerais savoir si vous avez dévisser ou visser la visse pour qu'il fasse un peu moins de bruit


----------



## Verl (2 Janvier 2009)

A mon avis tout depend de ton mac...essaye sans trop forcer et tu verras.


----------



## GillesF (4 Janvier 2009)

Génial ce petit truc


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2009)

Questi pour ceux qui indiquent que tout le trackpad est cliquable: est-ce que vous ne confondez pas avec la fonction " taper pour cliquer"?
Ce qui est évoqué ici c'est la capacité du trackpad à faire un clic mecanique en s'enfonçant légèrement sous la pression.


----------



## mistermagic (4 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Questi pour ceux qui indiquent que tout le trackpad est cliquable: est-ce que vous ne confondez pas avec la fonction " taper pour cliquer"?
> Ce qui est évoqué ici c'est la capacité du trackpad à faire un clic mecanique en s'enfonçant légèrement sous la pression.


NON je ne parle pas de "taper pour cliquer" mais d'appuyer pour ciliquer. Moi j'ai la parti haute qui s'enfonce lorsque je presse dessus et sa me fait un clic!! 
je ne sais si je suis le seul! je vous ferais une video si vous voulez!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Janvier 2009)

ouaips, je confirme mon trackpad est cliquable partout (bien que plus facile et souple sur la partie basse que sur la partie haute).

J'imagine que c'est le cas pour tous mais aussi fonction de reglages d'usine (je vais voir ca car je veux mettre un petit coup de vis pour reduire le bruit et l'amplitude sur la partie basse, j'espere que ca va pas trop annihiler le clic 'haut' (quoique pas absolument utile a priori).


----------



## thysm00 (13 Avril 2009)

Ouahhhouuuh Merci!!!
Ca fait du bien de ne plus entendre ce trackpad 
D'ailleurs en mélangeant les deux techniques, il ne fait quasiment aucun bruit alors merci a tous les deux nicoplanet et nichobus!


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2009)

Je viens d'ouvrir mon MacBook Pro pour essayer de régler le clic et le rendre moins bruyant.... sans succès

Quand j'ai retiré la batterie, j'ai bien vu une vis au centre du bord inférieur du trackpad, vis avec une drole d'empreinte sur la tête (il faudrait un tournevis trilobe pour épouser cette forme), mais cette vis semble vissée à fond et je n'ai pas réussi à la desserer... Je n'ai pas trop forcé de peur de bousiller cette empreinte trilobes vu que je n'avais qu'un petit tournevis plat, mais en tous cas mon macbook n'est pas du tout comme celui évoqué lors du premier post, avec une vis largement desserrée.

Je vais donc garder mon clic bruyant (cloc, cloc, cloc...)


----------



## surfman06 (3 Mai 2009)

remy => respect man, tu m'impressionne avec l'historique de tes machines Apple, ayant commencé l'informatique sur un Apple IIe, j'en suis loin.
Bref pour revenir à cette fameuse vis, rien ne vaut d'être bien outillé afin de ne pas foiré quelque
chose, c'est sûr que c'est un investissement, mais pour celui qui veut mettre les mains dans le cambouis ou tout simplement réparer lui même ou tout simplement changer de disque dur ou mémoire, je pense que c'est primordial.

Toute bonne quincaillerie ou alors ce site très connu par notre communauté fera l'affaire.
http://www.ifixit.com

(Evitez d'acheter les trousses ou boîte dîtes "électronique" pas cher chez Géant - Carrefour ..., ce sera pire que d'utiliser un tournevis plat de bonne qualité, car en cassant ou en se foirant, vous risquez d'abîmer autre chose que la vis de départ. Vu dans un centre de réparation ou la comptable voulait faire des économies à la noix.)

@+,


----------



## thysm00 (10 Mai 2009)

Moi j'ai simplement forcé un peu avec un couteau... ça s'est dévissé 
Le truc chiant c'est qu'il aut rerégler tout ça de temps en temps sinon le bruit revient, c'est vraiment très sensible!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2009)

Il faudrait essayer avec une colle de type freine filet (le truc bleu qu'on trouve sur les vis).


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2009)

thysm00 a dit:


> Moi j'ai simplement forcé un peu avec un couteau... ça s'est dévissé
> Le truc chiant c'est qu'il aut rerégler tout ça de temps en temps sinon le bruit revient, c'est vraiment très sensible!



C'est en dévissant un peu la vis que tu as supprimé le bruit de clic? 

Je pensais qu'il fallait visser pour réduire le bruit (du coup j'en avais déduit que pour moi c'était mort, vu que la vis est déjà vissée à fond...)

Je vais donc tenter de dévisser cette p... de vis


----------

